# Advice needed about hatchling mystery snails and guppy fry



## wjd291 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello all, I have a question. I bought a couple of mystery snails and apparently at least one female. About 2 weeks ago she laid eggs in the tank and so I read up on all the advice and methods I could find on hatching the eggs. Apparently I did too good a job at hatching them because almost every single egg hatched! *w3 I'm so excited to see all of those little ones as I have come to adore my adults in the tank. They are so cute!!! My guppies also blessed me with like 50 babies last night as well as my hatchling snails! Anyway my questions are what is the approximate survival rate after hatching and what food is best to feed my babies? Also, can I put my puppy fry in the same tank as my hatching snails? They (my snails) seem to have no interest in snail jello like I was feeding my adults. Any and all advice welcomed as I am not only new to keeping fish but mystery snails are completely new as well. *c/p*


----------



## wjd291 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stupid spell check! I have guppies not puppies. Sorry guys...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The guppies should be able eat crushed up flake if you don't have a special fry food,which is just crushed/powdered fish food possibly with a few more vits,minerals.
I don't really know about the snail,but I'll bet they will clean up after the guppies and enjoy it?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

You apparently still have puppies! Spell check or not, the guppy fry should be fed live brine shrimp or 200-300 micron golden pearls. 

The snails can be fed blanched peas halved and deshelled, blanched zucchini or algae waffers.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well i hope your "puppies" grow a bit so we can have some pics of them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would feed the guppies as mentioned above. The snails will eat almost anything. Algae wafers, leftovers and if any of the guppies fall, those too.


----------



## wjd291 (Oct 16, 2014)

I am pretty excited still...and yes I can't wait til they are a ill bigger so I can post pics. Since the last post my mysteries have gifted me 2 more egg sacs. I am super excited to see what colors the babies are since I have no idea what she bred to!


----------

